# Poa Annua Problem!



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Hello everyone,
Has anyone had success using Certainty Herbicide against Blue Grass (Poa Annua) I was to late in Virginia applying an 
pre-emergent this fall/winter to prevent this annoying weed. I just put my order in for this item and was curious if anyone used it. The cost vs how much you use actually use is pretty decent. It also did'n't tell what the re-entry period is for residential use is, but it gave 12 hours for agricultural use. I'm wondering if the same time frame applies for residential use.

I could use some help please...


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Are you trying to control Kentucky Bluegrass (poa pratensis), Annual Bluegrass (poa annua), or both? Your previous post said you're trying to remove Kentucky Bluegrass.

This tool can be used to determine which herbicides work against which types of plants.
http://www.mobileweedmanual.com/search-weed.aspx?SpeciesType=Turfgrass&PrePost=Post&TurfGrass=1&OrnamentalType=&Ornamental=&OrnamentalName=&WeedType=Grassy&WID=70

Several people use Certainty. The Certainty label notes that results are best when poa annua is in early stages of growth and prior to tillering.

https://secure.caes.uga.edu/extension/publications/files/pdf/B%201463_2.PDF

There are other products, at varying price points, that will eliminate poa annua.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

@Movingshrub Sorry my fault, its Annual Bluegrass (poa annua) After researching some products vs the cost and effectiveness from other peoples reviews I went with Celsius WG the (10oz version) on Amazon for $110.00

The others products were Dimension 2EW, Atrazine 4L & Certainty. 
I subscribe to Allen Hane (LAWNCARE NUT) who has a ton of followers and has been in the business for a long time.)
He suggested Celsius WG for Bermuda and Zoysia,, I have Zoysia. I still didn't see much about Re-entry and / or drying time.
I have two kids that like to be outside a lot, but I need it to be safe for them to play on.

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> @Movingshrub Sorry my fault, its Annual Bluegrass (poa annua) After researching some products vs the cost and effectiveness from other peoples reviews I went with Celsius WG the (10oz version) on Amazon for $110.00
> 
> The others products were Dimension 2EW, Atrazine 4L & Certainty.
> I subscribe to Allen Hane (LAWNCARE NUT) who has a ton of followers and has been in the business for a long time.)
> ...


Once Celsius has dried it is safe for people and pets and for any irrigation and rainfall :thumbup:

RESTRICTIONS
1. Do not apply more than a total of 7.4 oz (210 g) of product per acre (0.17 oz or 4.8 g of product per 1,000 sq ft) per year (365 days).
2. Do not apply this product by air or through any type of irrigation system.
3. Do not apply this product on turf exhibiting injury from previous applications of other products.
4. Apply this product only to established turf unless otherwise noted on the label.
5. Some ornamentals may be sensitive to this product. Do not plant ornamentals or bedding plants in treated bare
areas for at least 30 days after the last application of this product.
6. Avoid application of this product near the roots of newly planted ornamentals.
7. In order to minimize risk to sensitive areas (water bodies or non-target plants), apply by broadcast application
(boom-type sprayers) only when the potential for drift to adjacent sensitive areas is minimal (e.g., when the wind is 10 mph or less and is blowing away from the sensitive area) and maintain a 25-ft buffer between the point of direct application and the closest downwind edge of adjacent sensitive areas.
8. Keep people and pets out of the area during application.
9. Do not allow people or pets to enter the treated areas until sprays have dried.
10. Do not use this product on bahiagrass or cool-season turf types, including tall fescue, fine fescue, Kentucky
Bluegrass, perennial ryegrass, or creeping bentgrass.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> @Movingshrub Sorry my fault, its Annual Bluegrass (poa annua) After researching some products vs the cost and effectiveness from other peoples reviews I went with Celsius WG the (10oz version) on Amazon for $110.00
> 
> The others products were Dimension 2EW, Atrazine 4L & Certainty.
> I subscribe to Allen Hane (LAWNCARE NUT) who has a ton of followers and has been in the business for a long time.)
> ...


I've watch a whole lot of the LCN's videos as well.
I have kids and a dog, so I share your concern about the chemicals being family friendly.

Controlling poa annua is a multi-step process.
1. Make sure you get your pre-emergent such as prodiamine, dithopyr, pentimethalin, etc. down in Sep/Oct.
2. There are post-emergent options such as monument, revolver, katana, and celsius. All of those are compatible with Bermuda and Zoysia although some play well with St Aug and Centipede and some don't. Each product is at a different price point. Each product has it's pros/cons of effectiveness against different weeds.

Also, if you haven't done so yet, I would highly encourage you to apply a blanket/broad cast application of pre-emergent now to control grassy weeds for the summer.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)




----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

What I'm hoping is once I spray with Celsius WG and it kills off the Poa, that my Zoysia will continue to take over. Unfortunately I created this issue by not applying the necessary pre-emergence at the proper time. Well lesson learned and hopefully the zoysia just will continue to grow right over the dead poe once it really wakes up. I really hope all my hard work last summer can still be salvaged. (Fingers Crossed) I never had a problem like this when I renovated my front yard.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Might be a little late in responding, but I had decent results with Celsius and Certainty blanket spray on my lawn that was loaded with Poa Annua. I noticed chlorosis of about 80% of the plants in 2 weeks, but the temps have been in the high 60's-low 70s since I sprayed. Today it was in the mid 70's, and I'm still seeing some die-off from the spray, but not having as good results as I would have expected when the temps are above 80°F.

Celsius takes some time to take effect, so be patient. The main lesson I learned that is going to help me win the battle with Poa in my lawn is to make sure that I get my PreM down. I didn't last year, and I paid the price for it (so did my reno). I won't make that mistake again.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn I just sprayed my yard with Celsius this past Saturday March 10th, the temps were in the 40's this weekend and its suppose it be in the 60's by next weekend. I sprayed the max per 3 gallon tank from what the CELSIUS PDF said. About a moth ago I did spray Sedge Ender and it did have some effect on the younger poe and other winter weed. I just hope this summer that my zoysia plugs will overtake the Poe Annua and fill in a lot more. Year two I saw a drastic improvement with my front yard filling in, hopefully i'll have the same results with my backyard. FINGERS CROSSED!


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Any chance you took before and after photos? I am curious to see how successful Celsius is for your situation, considering the 40F temperature.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> @Colonel K0rn I just sprayed my yard with Celsius this past Saturday March 10th, the temps were in the 40's this weekend and its suppose it be in the 60's by next weekend. I sprayed the max per 3 gallon tank from what the CELSIUS PDF said. About a moth ago I did spray Sedge Ender and it did have some effect on the younger poe and other winter weed. I just hope this summer that my zoysia plugs will overtake the Poe Annua and fill in a lot more. Year two I saw a drastic improvement with my front yard filling in, hopefully i'll have the same results with my backyard. FINGERS CROSSED!


Also, were you able to get any type of PreM down so far this year?


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

This picture above was about a month ago before I sprayed. Yes I did put a pre-emergent down I did a granular in the fall, but its look like I missed my window for it to be effective. I put down Scott's crabgrass annual grass prevent and I also sprayed Sedge Ender a month ago and that's a pre-emergent for poe annua. I'll try take a current picture ASAP and post the progress.

I just got this feeling that when we get everything the way we want it from the house to the yard, it's going to be time to sell it and then start the process all over! Lesson learned about missing pre-emergent and not putting down some sort of prevention before putting plugs and or seed down.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> This picture above was about a month ago before I sprayed. Yes I did put a pre-emergent down I did a granular in the fall, but its look like I missed my window for it to be effective. I put down Scott's crabgrass annual grass prevent and I also sprayed Sedge Ender a month ago and that's a pre-emergent for poe annua. I'll try take a current picture ASAP and post the progress.
> 
> I just got this feeling that when we get everything the way we want it from the house to the yard, it's going to be time to sell it and then start the process all over! Lesson learned about missing pre-emergent and not putting down some sort of prevention before putting plugs and or seed down.


Just to make sure - IF you ever were to seed, you need to be strategic with your pre-emergent application, cause otherwise the pre-em would kill the seed as its germinating.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Thanks, I'm aware of that but a reminder is always nice. I'm a huge believer and fan of Meyers Zoysia grass. I did the front yard with plugs and over the past 2 1/2 years its has filled in and it turned out great! Here is the link of what we've done so far. 
https://www.icloud.com/sharedalbum/#B09G6XBubNDtp

Whenever we decide to move, the new owners will have a much nicer yard then what we first had.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm starting to see signs that Celsius is working on the weeds in my yard, dead spots are starting to show on poe but it's definitely works slow on poe and any other grassy weed. On non grassy weeds its already taking effect on killing weeds. I did spray on March 10th and the temps have been cool for the most part, so I guess I really can't expect a whole lot at this point. Hopefully once the weather starts warming up and stays warmer on a consistent basis i'll see a big improvement. Since I did have a good amount of annual blue grass in my backyard, I did apply the recommended maximum dosage for a 3 gallon sprayer. To make it easier to remember and see where I sprayed, I did mark off spraying rows with marking flags that I got from Lowe's for a cheap price.

I'm looking forward to another summer and seeing how my yard grows and take shape. Redoing this yard has been a work in progress the last four years. We hauled six truck bed of leaves, branched and pine needles then removed 9 trees, took out and old shed, put in two gardens, put in a playground area for the kids, put in a new shed, redid the deck then painted it along with a sealer. We extended the patio with cement pavers connecting it to the deck. With help I plugged the front and backyard with Zoysia plugs, put in/fixed up 6 flower and or plant & tree beds. It would of been done sooner but having a young family and limited budget played a huge factor. From where the yard was when we first started to today it's a drastic improvement and i definitely have learned a ton in the process.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Glad to hear it's heading the direction you want. Keep it up.


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Wow you've done a lot of work. I know your plugging job was one for the internet hall of fame for sure. It may have taken longer than you'd of liked, but sounds like it's been rewarding work. Sometimes the joy is in the work itself.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

I got tired after reading your last post! You've been a busy man, and you're right, it is rewarding when you see your projects come out looking good several months/years after you start.

I was walking my lot today, and we got 0.4" of rain yesterday, which was helpful. As I was walking, I started noticing more and more black spots on the ground, where there used to be weeds, but I can't recognize them any more. Sure, the poa is still there, and looking ugly AF, but there are a lot more that are dying, and some that are half dying/with new growth... crazy strong stuff. Going to be a multi-year battle to get this weed under control on my lot, with a limited budget as well.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Here's an update on my annual blue grass problem. About 3 weeks ago I sprayed Celsius, and applied the maximum amount for a three gallon tank. After applying the next day we had rain with temps in the upper 40's tolow 50's. The three weeks after it's been much the same with an occasional day in the low 60's. But this past week I really started to see some results on the blue grass. I may need to re-apply a second application after a decent time has passed but I'm crossing my fingers one application will kill a lot of it annual blue grass off. Also my Zoysia is just starting to wake up, I already did a scalp on the front to help promote growth of what has woken up.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Do you think Celsius or certainty is better for poa annua?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> Do you think Celsius or certainty is better for poa annua?


Are you wanting something that will require multiple applications and is cheap or something that will require one application but cost more?


----------



## Bunnysarefat (May 4, 2017)

Poa Annua isn't something to mess around with. Easily one of the worst weeds out there. When I think of pre emergent schedules for the entire year, complete coverage of the poa annua growing season is my main focus.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

This is the first time I had to deal with this problem, Celsius is all I've used so far. If you follow The Lawn Care Nut on Facebook and YouTube he has a lot of good info and does a lot of videos. He recommend Celsius for warm weather grasses. I guess it all depends what type of lawn you have. I will say this, Celsius is slow to work on POE but other weeds it attacks it faster.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

It looks like it's been hurt enough with products that aren't specifically targeting poa, as well as with cooler temps. I would recommend on holding off on spraying any more herbicides to treat the poa this year. You don't want to slow the greenup of your Zoysia by trying to kill a weed that's on its way out, and focus on doing what you can to promote a healthy greenup this Spring. I was ready to buy Monument/Katana, but opted to not spend that money on chemicals this year, and instead focusing on what I can do to get good vigor and a healthy start to the year. I've did my first feeding for the year 3 days ago, and am already seeing good growth. The area that I had the densest turf at was the most weed-free, so the adage of having a thick lawn is the best weed barrier. We're in the same poa-boat my friend. :thumbup:


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Living in southern Virginia it takes a bit for warm weather grasses to green up. The zoysia in the back is waking up, it's just taking a while because of the cooler temps here. Finally the next 4-5 days we are going to have above normal temps so it should help with the green up. My front yard is also waking up, and I did spray that to, but the big difference is it has very little weeds. What i've found out with Meyers zoysia in the Mid Atlantic is it really starts showing signs of green up in mid April. The last 3 weeks it's just been cool and rainy, and the grass really hasn't had a decent chance to wake up. The damage you saw was a lot of poe being killed off and other winter weeds. The zoysia plugs that were buried under the poe does have some light shades of green, but it wasn't any further along than the other plugs or the front yard. This season will be the fist full growing season for the backyard. The plugs got to the point in the fall where they were sending out good runners for the next season. I just made the mistake of not putting down enough annual bluegrass & or crabgrass preventer. When I put the plugs I did fail at not putting down enough pre-emergence. Winter weeds took over and I had to do SOMETHING TO HELP OUT! Zoysia is a tough grass and I'm confident it will wake up and start taking over the back. My front yard should continue to thrive, it's going to its third full growing season. It has very few weeds and its a pretty thick and healthy, now it just needs to wake up faster with the help of mother nature.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

From 2017


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Oh yeah, I'm right there with you man, I learned the hard way about not putting down PreM on my lot. I did my neighbor's, but didn't do mine, and their yards looked relatively great, and I had a huge ugly big brown patch in the center, and loads of poa in the front. It made me mad :x !

But, the silver lining is that the weather is starting to warm up, and I got my fert down, with my PreM done last month, and soon it will be the time of year where I'm seeking refuge from the hot GA sun! But we'll both have nice weed-free lawns(relatively) this time next year. Did I pay you a compliment on your projects yet? You've put a lot of work in your lawn, and it's coming along nicely. Nice job taking pictures. I need to figure out how to put my photos into separate albums.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Zoysia in Front and backyard waking up with backyard weeds dying off.


----------



## w0lfe (Mar 19, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> w0lfe said:
> 
> 
> > Do you think Celsius or certainty is better for poa annua?
> ...


One application for sure


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

w0lfe said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> > w0lfe said:
> ...


My vote is Monument.

Here is the challenge - Celsius will kill about 70% of the poa but has the benefit of being used for other weed control.
Certainty works on sedges and will only kill young non-tillered poa
Monument is pricey and either comes in 5x5g boxes which is $250, or the small 0.5 gram packets which can be hard to find. Application rate is 10-15g per acre, so one 5gram packet for you. Monument also has a linger effect in the soil. Apply it and prodiamine in the fall and you should be good to go.
Katana and Revolver are also options. Katana will gets sedges and poa and is slightly cheaper than monument and is easier to dispense for smaller projects.
Revolver is pricey and is supposed to have good control as Monument and Katana.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Katana is labeled in a rather interesting way. For spot application to no more than 10% of total area and only to individual weeds. I agree with Revolver being super expensive. It is also the least stressful herbicide to the lawn. Monument will stunt lawns that are not well fertilized and watered.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

When I applied monument, it was a broadcast app end of October/early November, so the grass was starting to head into dormancy anyway. However, I have irrigation and I had applied 13lb of N that summer so I don't think I had any shortage of fertilizer.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Movingshrub said:


> When I applied monument, it was a broadcast app end of October/early November, so the grass was starting to head into dormancy anyway. *However, I have irrigation and I had applied 13lb of N that summer so I don't think I had any shortage of fertilizer.*


That is why you were ok. I do not spray anything on turf that is wanting water or fertilizer. Lesson learned from 25 years ago. I was sent to spray a Bermuda lawn kept at almost green height. Tons of Prostrate Spurge. Lawn was also the color of straw from being starved. I told the owner that the lawn was in need of fertilizer and it was very bad to apply herbicides with the grass in that condition. I got the "I ain't paying to fertilize weeds". So I did it. Back then, there was no such thing as MSM. I did have Super Trimec. Great stuff. 2,4-D Ester, 2,4DP Ester and Dicamba. Applied the rate of 3/4 oz per 1000 sq ft.. A week or so later my then boss got a call from this clown show. He was furious because the weeds were still alive and the grass was now totally brown. My boss was super po'd at him. He did not listen to some very good advice from me and now had a burnt lawn. My boss told him to go down to Home Depot, buy some fertilizer, some fungicide, apply it, and never call him again. I still remember that to this day.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

I am having the same issue with my backyard. It's starting to get a lot of poa. Tried roundup and spot sprayed whole yard was dormant(bermuda). But yard is starting to free green up. I have some msma, 2 4 d, Monument FX2 and roundup. Don't think anything will work on this crap if roundup won't kill it.&#129320;


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

I'm having success with Celsius, I put the max amount in a 3 gallon sprayer. It's true what people say, it does take time to work. I my case it took about three weeks because we had cool temps. It just depends how warm or cold it is at your location before you see any results. For the price and how much you use this was the better options for me. I got a 10oz container and only used .34 ML per 3 gallons container. No harm on the lawn but it's slowly killing the annual blue grass anlong with other weeds.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> I am having the same issue with my backyard. It's starting to get a lot of poa. Tried roundup and spot sprayed whole yard was dormant(bermuda). But yard is starting to free green up. I have some msma, 2 4 d, Monument FX2 and roundup. Don't think anything will work on this crap if roundup won't kill it.🤨


There are populations of poa annua that have developed resistance to glyphosate due to years of use.

None of the other herbicides you listed are labeled for poa annua control.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> I'm having success with Celsius, I put the max amount in a 3 gallon sprayer. It's true what people say, it does take time to work. I my case it took about three weeks because we had cool temps. It just depends how warm or cold it is at your location before you see any results. For the price and how much you use this was the better options for me. I got a 10oz container and only used .34 ML per 3 gallons container. No harm on the lawn but it's slowly killing the annual blue grass anlong with other weeds.


Glad to hear it's working, albeit slowly. You should expect it to take 3-4 weeks for whatever it's going to kill. Totally understand regarding using the product you already have.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Nkoehn22 said:


> I'm having success with Celsius, I put the max amount in a 3 gallon sprayer. It's true what people say, it does take time to work. I my case it took about three weeks because we had cool temps. It just depends how warm or cold it is at your location before you see any results. For the price and how much you use this was the better options for me. I got a 10oz container and only used .34 ML per 3 gallons container. No harm on the lawn but it's slowly killing the annual blue grass anlong with other weeds.


Where did you purchase it and price?


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > I am having the same issue with my backyard. It's starting to get a lot of poa. Tried roundup and spot sprayed whole yard was dormant(bermuda). But yard is starting to free green up. I have some msma, 2 4 d, Monument FX2 and roundup. Don't think anything will work on this crap if roundup won't kill it.🤨
> ...


Guess I gotta spend some more money and get some Celsius.😁


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Nkoehn22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having success with Celsius, I put the max amount in a 3 gallon sprayer. It's true what people say, it does take time to work. I my case it took about three weeks because we had cool temps. It just depends how warm or cold it is at your location before you see any results. For the price and how much you use this was the better options for me. I got a 10oz container and only used .34 ML per 3 gallons container. No harm on the lawn but it's slowly killing the annual blue grass anlong with other weeds.
> ...


This is one of the cheapest places I have found it Celsius


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Nkoehn22 said:
> ...


Thanks. Ordering now.


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Nkoehn22 said:
> ...


How many ounces to a gallon did you end up using?


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > Stro3579 said:
> ...


The HIGH rate for Celsius is .113 oz/K


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> > Mightyquinn said:
> ...


I am spraying 13k sq feet. So only 1.5 ounces to 10 gallons of water? 
Takes me 10 gallons in my sprayer to do 13k


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

I would go 1.4 ounces as Celsius isn't something to overdose on! But yes that should work just fine since you have it calibrated and everything.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Remember, you just have to mist the weeds with Celsius. Don't drench, and be heavy-handed!


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

Colonel K0rn said:


> Remember, you just have to mist the weeds with Celsius. Don't drench, and be heavy-handed!


+1 :thumbup:


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Is it too late to spray out poa? It's April 1st so do I wait on the heat to kill it or go after it now? I'm in SC so the heat isn't far off.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Paul better to kill it in my opinion, especially if you have a large population, so your Bermuda can start to fill back in that space.


----------



## Paul (Jul 17, 2017)

Unfortunately, it's large. I sprayed Rometsol today. It's what I had on hand for weed control. I'll have to order some Celsius and go from there.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

Is this POA? I have tried Celcius MSMA and Certainty. Nothing. Its not Bermuda i have had it all winter. Very easy to pull up very shallow roots. Not alot in the yard but its there.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

@Tellycoleman it's not poa annua.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Movingshrub said:


> @Tellycoleman it's not poa annua.


+1


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Tellycoleman said:


> Is this POA? I have tried Celcius MSMA and Certainty. Nothing. Its not Bermuda i have had it all winter. Very easy to pull up very shallow roots. Not alot in the yard but its there.


Can you get a picture of it when it sends up a flower stalk? It kind of looks like something I have in Hawaii that is an absolute nightmare to deal with. It is resistant to the products normally used for Crabgrass and Goosegrass. Bluestem. Bothriochloa spp. Only way to get it is with Glyphosate or rates of Monument, MSM, or Image that the lawn has a hard time tolerating.


----------



## Tellycoleman (May 10, 2017)

ok more pictures
I hit these spots 10 days ago spot spray with a combination of max dose of certainty,Celcius, and 50ml MSMA. it just laughed at me. They produce stolons with purple stems. very shallow root system and dark green all winter.
Alot easier just to pull out by hand. Pictures are from my side yard that touches my unrenovated field. dont see any seed heads. I dont want to hijack this thread i can start a new thread or put it in the what is it How to kill it Thread






https://photos.app.goo.gl/8yrDZheBIJm9wCbF3


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Paintbrush and some glyphosate would be my suggestion.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

x2 on that one. I use one of those grout sealant bottles with the brush top as an applicator for RoundUp. Anything that escapes selective treatment is painted with a 33% mix of RoundUp. That application is on the label of commercial Glyphosate formulations. I am using the RoundUp ProMaxx.


----------



## Nkoehn22 (Aug 21, 2017)

Stro3579 said:


> Nkoehn22 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm having success with Celsius, I put the max amount in a 3 gallon sprayer. It's true what people say, it does take time to work. I my case it took about three weeks because we had cool temps. It just depends how warm or cold it is at your location before you see any results. For the price and how much you use this was the better options for me. I got a 10oz container and only used .34 ML per 3 gallons container. No harm on the lawn but it's slowly killing the annual blue grass anlong with other weeds.
> ...


Amazon! It was $119


----------



## Stro3579 (Jun 30, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> I would go 1.4 ounces as Celsius isn't something to overdose on! But yes that should work just fine since you have it calibrated and everything.


Thanks


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

As a general, unsolicited remark, I am getting the impression people are turning to exclusively to Celsius to kill their Poa annua. If Celsius was able to confidently kill Poa annua, Bayer would have it proudly stated on the label.

I understand the appeal of off label applications especially when you already have the product and it's cheap, but I just want to point out that using a chemical that doesn't actually kill the plant just encourages weed herbicide resistance.

Considering this is a forum of enthusiasts, I want to make sure it's clear, that off label use of a product that doesn't kill the entire weed population is a bad practice, and I would argue, we should not encourage it.

Our take to weeds should be -


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

I am conscious of saturating a weed population with one MOA. Celsius is a Sulfonylurea herbicide. So is Certainty, Katana, Monument, Revolver, and Tribute Total. I do not have a lot of Poa annua in my state. What I do have a problem with is Goosegrass that is not controlled by Revolver or Tribute Total. I believe this problem was aggravated by overuse and less than optimal applications of Revolver.

If it is legal to do so in someone's state, I would prefer that they apply either Simazine or else the 4% Atrazine liquid with a surfactant to kill Poa in their warm season grass. If someone has a Poa problem, their fall Preemergent program should consider the use of Specticle. I know$$$$$, but that might be something that could become a group buy.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> If someone has a Poa problem, their fall Preemergent program should consider the use of Specticle. I know$$$$$, but that might be something that could become a group buy.


Don't think that I haven't considered that this year! I agree with you and @Movingshrub with regard to off-label applications for the products. Had I realized how bad my problem was going to escalate into, I would have purchased any of the other PostM products back in December. But I'm still in my first year of actively giving a crap about my lawn, so I consider it growing pains. But I'm totally serious about doing a group buy for Specticle if others are interested. Considering my lawn was riddled with Goosegrass last year, it stands to reason that I'd be particularly interested in using this late Fall.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

At least your Goosegrasss is killed by frost and ice in your state. I get to face Goosegrass that has been mowed over for at least a year. It can get to be about 12" across at that point. Revolver gives it a headache for about a week or two then it is right back at that stage. We have to do things here that are considered on the edge of turf tolerance. Like applying Tenacity or Pylex to the Bermuda. Specticle is one of the best for both Poa and Goosegrass. Mine emerges and gets bad from October-May. Specticle in September as a split application of 4 oz per acre followed by 4 oz per acre helps maintain my sanity.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> At least your Goosegrasss is killed by frost and ice in your state. I get to face Goosegrass that has been mowed over for at least a year. It can get to be about 12" across at that point.


I feel your pain. This was last October in my back yard. If this was a valuable plant, I'd be a hell of a farmer.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Now that is what I am talking about! Since it happened, Specticle or else the max rate of Prodiamine is suggested. I am aware that Goosegrass is also known to be resistant to Prodiamine or other orange herbicides. Emerged Goosegrass can also be less than susceptible to Glyphosate. If I have to spray out Goosegrass surviving Pylex, it gets done with a Fusilade and RoundUp treatment. All of this is relevant to Poa Annua, because there are populations of Poa resistant to Glyphosate, the orange herbicides, and Simazine or Atrazine.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Greendoc said:


> All of this is relevant to Poa Annua, because there are populations of Poa resistant to Glyphosate, the orange herbicides, and Simazine or Atrazine.


This.

And the reason that is the case, is years of over use of the same MOA and failure to do a complete kill of the population, thus leading to herbicide resistance. Either plan to kill all of the population or don't bother.


----------

